# Goat minerals



## txgoatfarmer (Oct 29, 2009)

I have had goats for bout 4 years and haven't used minerals, and would like to start using them. The only goat minerals I can find is Purina Goat Minerals, is this any good? Or I have found a cattle mineral I can get.


heres the analysis-

Calcium (CA) (Min)......................... 12.5%
Calcium (CA) (Max)...................... 15.00%
Phosphorus (P) (Min) ......................4.0%
Salt (NaCI) (Min) .......................... 18.0%
Salt (NaCI) (Max).......................... 21.5%
Magnesium (Mg) (Min) ................. 14.0%
Potassium (K) (Min).......................0.25%
Zinc (Zn) (Min) ....................... 3,700 ppm
Manganese (Mn) (Min)........... 2,400 ppm
Copper (Cu) (Mm) ................. 1,100 ppm
Colbalt (Co) (Min)....................... 50 ppm
Iodine (I) (Min)........................... 75 ppm
Selenium (Se) (Min).................... 27 ppm
Vitamin A (Min).................... 50,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin D3 (Min).................... 5,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin E (Min) .......................... 50 IU/lb.



What do yall think? I have found blocks but they don't have a very good source of copper.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's an excellent thread discussing goat minerals.  Hope you find it helpful.  I haven't used Purina Goat minerals, but do like the Purina goat products.  We get Sweetlix or Meat Maker loose minerals here.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1957


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 30, 2009)

txgf said:
			
		

> Calcium (CA) (Min)......................... 12.5%
> Calcium (CA) (Max)...................... 15.00%
> Phosphorus (P) (Min) ......................4.0%


>3:1 Ca ratio..  That's good.



			
				txgf said:
			
		

> Magnesium (Mg) (Min) ................. 14.0%


That's NOT good, IMO.  Not for bucks or wethers, anyway.  Is this a "Spring" or "Hi-Mag" mineral?  

Magnesium is a component of struvite stones, which are what most urinary calculi cases are made of.  They're also called MAP stones -- magnesium ammonium phophate.  That's why I personally don't like to add much magnesium to the diet of bucks and wethers.

A magnesium content this high would probably be OK for does in early Spring, when the grass is really coming on.  That's primarily when you see 'staggers' or 'grass tetany,' which is an acute magnesium deficiency.



			
				txgf said:
			
		

> Potassium (K) (Min).......................0.25%
> Zinc (Zn) (Min) ....................... 3,700 ppm
> Manganese (Mn) (Min)........... 2,400 ppm
> Copper (Cu) (Mm) ................. 1,100 ppm
> ...


In what form are these minerals added, according to the ingredient list?  For instance...are we looking at copper _oxide_, copper _sulfate_, copper _chelate_...?  

Overall...I run a wether with my does and that much magnesium bothers me.  Personally, I'd skip this one if you keep males with females.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok thanks lilhill..

And cmjust0 it is a hi-mag cattle minerals. Right now I have male and females together but in the future I want to seperate to know when babys are on their way. Just waiting to find a billy or wether.

I have been looking everywhere to try and find sweetlix meatmaker and finally contacted sweetlix and they don't have a distributor around me. 
So its either Purina or a good cattle mineral and I'm trying to something close to sweetlix but haven't had any luck.

I'm just trying to find a good mineral thats in my area.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 2, 2009)

Minerals are often overlooked, which leads to...well, not very much demand on retailers to carry appropriate mineral.  Most places don't have a very good selection..

Finding a good mineral blend is well worth the effort, though..


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Well looks like I'm back to the drawing board.. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

